# Rate Showcases in CA



## original805 (Mar 23, 2017)

We are just moving into the Recruitment Stage with our girls that are Freshman.  Please rate the showcases in order which you think get the best coverage. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 23, 2017)

original805 said:


> We are just moving into the Recruitment Stage with our girls that are Freshman.  Please rate the showcases in order which you think get the best coverage. Thanks in Advance


Are you looking for a breakdown for All of CA, or SoCal, Nocal?


----------



## original805 (Mar 23, 2017)

In Nor Cal i heard Rage showcase and davis legacy were the top ones to go to.  I am Looking for So CaL...


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 23, 2017)

Surf Cup, Surf College Showcase, November Nights (Carlsbad), Blues Cup, Albion Showcase. West Coast Classic might be a good one still.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 23, 2017)

CaliKlines in 5,4,3,2,1.........


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 23, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> CaliKlines in 5,4,3,2,1.........


Lol!! Oh yeah!  That one too.  I'll let Cali have his moment.


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 23, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> CaliKlines in 5,4,3,2,1.........


----------



## HBdad (Mar 24, 2017)

Albion is fantastic and legitimate.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 24, 2017)

Surf Cups (summer and Thanksging college) are by far the best, November Nights, Legends, Blues, Albion.  The ones that have all their games at one venue tend to attract the most college coaches.


----------



## ADPSOCCER (May 21, 2017)

www.socalsummershowcase.com/showcase

Friday ID Camp -- June 16th.
Strong list of coaches building year to year
1 location at Silverlakes
June 17-19, 2017
Deadline: May 26th, 2017.


----------

